# Who can port Fastlzlib?



## freejoins (Aug 15, 2016)

Hi!
Who can port Fastlzlib https://github.com/bareos/fastlzlib
This lib use for Bareos-client may compress file with LZ4/LZ4HC/FastLZ. Without this lib bareos-client return warn:

```
Warning: LZ4 compression support requested in fileset but not available on this platform. Disabling ...
```
And not compress file: "Software Compression: None"


----------



## Oko (Aug 15, 2016)

You can port it!


----------



## freejoins (Aug 15, 2016)

I do not have enough knowledge and skills to do it.


----------



## uzsolt (Aug 15, 2016)

Check the Porter's Handbook and sysutils/bareos-bat and similar ports!
It isn't too hard.


----------



## jrm@ (Aug 15, 2016)

What advantage(s) does it have over archivers/lzlib, which seems to be more active?

I'll port it if there is a compelling reason, but after taking a quick look, I see a few red flags.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Aug 15, 2016)

jrm The advantage is it works with his software.


----------



## tobik@ (Aug 15, 2016)

freejoins said:


> This lib use for Bareos-client may compress file with LZ4/LZ4HC/FastLZ. Without this lib bareos-client return warn:


Have you asked the maintainer of sysutils/bareos-client?


----------



## jrm@ (Aug 15, 2016)

drhowarddrfine said:


> jrm The advantage is it works with his software.


Unless I'm missing something, so should archivers/lzlib,.  From http://labs.exalead.com/project/fastlzlib: 


> The API is nearly identical to the zlib one, and uses the same types and error codes. The file "fastlzlib-zlib.h" can even be used for testing purpose, to provide zlib compatible support to programs using it, without the need of modifying the code.


I also notice that fastlzlib doesn't tag releases, targets an lz4 release from 2014, which is  295 commits behind the latest release, and hard codes GCC in the Makefile.  Maybe it's still worth porting?


----------



## forquare (Aug 15, 2016)

freejoins said:


> I do not have enough knowledge and skills to do it.


If you can read, you can do it


----------

